
‘Yelp for People’ App Founder Says Peeple Won’t Be ‘Shamed into Submission’ - qubitcoder
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/06/technology/yelp-for-people-app-founder-says-it-wont-be-shamed-into-submission.html
======
dudul
“There is no 48 hour waiting period to remove negative comments. There is no
way to even make negative comments.”

No way to make negative comments? So what's the f-ing point of this app?

Kind of ironic that the founder complains about the backlash while her whole
idea is an app to rate people.

------
rm_-rf_slash
I imagine the founder's experience should be seen as a prototype for the idea
that people can be rated like a taco shack and not expect abuse to come out of
it. It's already bad enough when falsehoods go viral and ruin reputations.
Same things have happened with Campus Rumors, Yik Yak, and so on we've all
been here before. Don't expect the worst of any audience to raise the bar on
their own.

------
throwawaygeu
Amusing how people freak out about app that lets you comment on other people
with ability to not allow unfavourable comments, but no one bats an eye when
presumtion of inosence is ignored by media and accusations are spread like
butter (hell, some people (quite specific group) want to remove presumption of
innosence from specific crimes I will not mention to not get shadowbanned
today - and no one cares) Yes comment on some app is easier than accusation of
crime in front of police or just sucessfull accusation on other media like
twitter, but still - everyone will know that app is full of crap and grief so
it is non damaging, its accusations elswere that shoulb be fought. Ah, hell
with staying unshadowed - let the Stones Roll.

